
IntelliJ (with Stack) as Haskell IDE - xwowsersx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXd8mV7Vzhc
======
ice109
I've spent the last 2 weeks trying to get this to work for a small (but not
trivially small) project working. it's damn near impossible and painfully
slow.

------
jonathonf
[https://github.com/rikvdkleij/intellij-
haskell/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/rikvdkleij/intellij-
haskell/blob/master/README.md#getting-started)

